# 1 Body Cubing 2018 (Colorado)



## Joel2274 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey there everybody
Been a while since I posted on the forums but I'm back and have confirmation on a potential competition in Pueblo Colorado. Just wanted to check in and see who would make it and what events you want. It'll most likely happen August 18th which is still pretty far away but I started on my last competition kind of late and had to sort out some last minute stuff. anyway any input on events and stuff would be great.
Joel


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 11, 2018)

Joel2274 said:


> Hey there everybody
> Been a while since I posted on the forums but I'm back and have confirmation on a potential competition in Pueblo Colorado. Just wanted to check in and see who would make it and what events you want. It'll most likely happen August 18th which is still pretty far away but I started on my last competition kind of late and had to sort out some last minute stuff. anyway any input on events and stuff would be great.
> Joel


Congratulations @Joel2274 for getting the competition unofficial announced and thank you for doing it. As far as events go, I am happy with any (or all ) events. If you want some specific events then I would say Square 1, Clock, Megaminx, 5x5 - 7x7, 4x4 BLD, 3x3 BLD or MBLD, 5x5 BLD, Pyraminx, and Skweb. Also 2x2-4x4 are definitely options as well, but the latter are my top options. With that all being said, this is your competition that you are hosting and it is all up to you in the end. 

I am already really looking forward to it, and again please let me know if you need any help with anything.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 13, 2018)

I would most likely make it since it’s after nats and isn’t in my golf season.

3-7, all side events excluding feet, tentative blind? Is what I would like to see.

Blind events should be hosted at a PBQ comp, which could be organized in the Springs Area Or Denver


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 13, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> I would most likely make it since it’s after nats and isn’t in my golf season.
> 
> 3-7, all side events excluding feet, tentative blind? Is what I would like to see.
> 
> Blind events should be hosted at a PBQ comp, which could be organized in the Springs Area Or Denver


I am sorry for not understanding, but could you please tell me what PBQ stands for. And those are some great event options!


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 13, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am sorry for not understanding, but could you please tell me what PBQ stands for. And those are some great event options!



PBQ = Please Be Quiet. Usually consists of all blind events and FMC, hence the name, please be quiet.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 13, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> PBQ = Please Be Quiet. Usually consists of all blind events and FMC, hence the name, please be quiet.


That makes a lot of sense now, and thank you for letting me know. I never really paid attention to that, but now I know. And I completely agree that it would be really cool if we had PBQ comp in Colorado. If there is anyone that has a venue and wants to get something started like that, but needs some help I can easily help out, but unfortunately I do not have the time at the moment to do it myself.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 14, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> I would most likely make it since it’s after nats and isn’t in my golf season.
> 
> 3-7, all side events excluding feet, tentative blind? Is what I would like to see.
> 
> Blind events should be hosted at a PBQ comp, which could be organized in the Springs Area Or Denver


Thinking about doing 3BLD. If not the events will probably end up being 2-5 OH and some others. 


cubeshepherd said:


> That makes a lot of sense now, and thank you for letting me know. I never really paid attention to that, but now I know. And I completely agree that it would be really cool if we had PBQ comp in Colorado. If there is anyone that has a venue and wants to get something started like that, but needs some help I can easily help out, but unfortunately I do not have the time at the moment to do it myself.


How difficult was it to host 3BLD at your comp?


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 14, 2018)

Joel2274 said:


> Thinking about doing 3BLD. If not the events will probably end up being 2-5 OH and some others.
> 
> How difficult was it to host 3BLD at your comp?



Was at the comp. Did help with staff.

Blind did seem to go okay. Two competitors however just signed up for it without practice and one had a 19 minute DNF and a time limit DNF. This cause the comp to run behind by about 15 mins? Just make a moderate to strict cumulative time limit (I suggest 15-17 minutes, will give 5 mins per Attempt at most.

The hardest event to run at Colorado comps is by far megaminx. Oh holy hell megaminx. Way too long to scramble, way too long to solve, way too little time given for it. If you have many stations, take advantage of it. Get about 4 scramblers, a single runner and 10 judges and fill up all the tables. Go turbo mode. Make 1-3 heats instead of 4, and make the time given 1:15 and you should be good there.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 14, 2018)

Joel2274 said:


> How difficult was it to host 3BLD at your comp?


To be honest, 3x3 BLD is just like having any other event, meaning that all you need is about 45min-1hr for it depending on how many people sign up for it, how many timers you have, and what cutoff you have for it. At the November comp there were only 9 people that signed and it took about 45 minutes total, and I had the cutoff of 10 minutes per attempt. If you decide to have 3x3 BLD, you just have to make sure that you have something for the judges to place in front of the competitor when they are solving. Other then that it is really easy.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 14, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> To be honest, 3x3 BLD is just like having any other event, meaning that all you need is about 45min-1hr for it depending on how many people sign up for it, how many timers you have, and what cutoff you have for it. At the November comp there were only 9 people that signed and it took about 45 minutes total, and I had the cutoff of 10 minutes per attempt. If you decide to have 3x3 BLD, you just have to make sure that you have something for the judges to place in front of the competitor when they are solving. Other then that it is really easy.



And don’t forget to make sure they have blindfolds.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 14, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> To be honest, 3x3 BLD is just like having any other event, meaning that all you need is about 45min-1hr for it depending on how many people sign up for it, how many timers you have, and what cutoff you have for it. At the November comp there were only 9 people that signed and it took about 45 minutes total, and I had the cutoff of 10 minutes per attempt. If you decide to have 3x3 BLD, you just have to make sure that you have something for the judges to place in front of the competitor when they are solving. Other then that it is really easy.


Okie doke I'll probably have blind then. That makes the lineup 2-5 blind and oh. Might add one more or have an unofficial event. 


weatherman223 said:


> And don’t forget to make sure they have blindfolds.


The judges? I thought competitors had to bring their own.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 14, 2018)

Joel2274 said:


> Okie doke I'll probably have blind then. That makes the lineup 2-5 blind and oh. Might add one more or have an unofficial event.
> 
> The judges? I thought competitors had to bring their own.


Yes! The competitors are required to bring there own blindfold : WCA regulations B1b) The competitor supplies their own blindfold. If for some unknown and strange reason you have a extra blind or so you can have it on hand in case someone needs one, but what I would recommend is to email all the competitors that will be competing in BLD a week or two before the comp, and remind them that they need to bring a blindfold. 

I am already really looking forward to the competition!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey @Joel2274 

Are there any updates on the competition, such as it still going to happen, what events you are having etc? If you are still planning on hosting the competition, then I personally would recommend that you finalize everything for it (date and events) and post the comp on the WCA website soon, like within the next month-month and a half.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 5, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey @Joel2274
> 
> Are there any updates on the competition, such as it still going to happen, what events you are having etc? If you are still planning on hosting the competition, then I personally would recommend that you finalize everything for it (date and events) and post the comp on the WCA website soon, like within the next month-month and a half.



Yeah, I’m not sure if I can go until it’s official, I’m most likely doing JV Golf for my high school this year and the comp might land on a tournament. The sooner he better!


----------



## Joel2274 (Jun 9, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey @Joel2274
> 
> Are there any updates on the competition, such as it still going to happen, what events you are having etc? If you are still planning on hosting the competition, then I personally would recommend that you finalize everything for it (date and events) and post the comp on the WCA website soon, like within the next month-month and a half.





weatherman223 said:


> Yeah, I’m not sure if I can go until it’s official, I’m most likely doing JV Golf for my high school this year and the comp might land on a tournament. The sooner he better!


Thank you both for the interest! It is still in the works and I hope to have the website finalized in about 2 weeks if AJ approves. I also apologize for the slow responses, as I don't spend as much time on the forums as I used to. More details will be released with the website. 
Thanks!
Joel.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Joel2274 said:


> Thank you both for the interest! It is still in the works and I hope to have the website finalized in about 2 weeks if AJ approves. I also apologize for the slow responses, as I don't spend as much time on the forums as I used to. More details will be released with the website.
> Thanks!
> Joel.


Cool! That sound great and thank you very much for the response. It is nice to see that you are still around in the cubing world I hope that everything works out for in getting the website set up, and I look forward to seeing what events you have.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 21, 2018)

Did AJ approve?


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 21, 2018)

@Joel2274 any confirmation on events being hosted?


----------



## Joel2274 (Jun 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Cool! That sound great and thank you very much for the response. It is nice to see that you are still around in the cubing world I hope that everything works out for in getting the website set up, and I look forward to seeing what events you have.


Thanks! We will be having 2-5, OH, blind, and skewb



Duncan Bannon said:


> Did AJ approve?


I've just sent him a draft of the schedule a few days ago...still waiting on a reply.



weatherman223 said:


> @Joel2274 any confirmation on events being hosted?


2-5 OH blind and skewb


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 22, 2018)

Joel2274 said:


> I've just sent him a draft of the schedule a few days ago...still waiting on a reply.


Cool and the events sound great. I am really looking forward to the comp. Can't wait Hopefully AJ responds soon.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 23, 2018)

Joel2274 said:


> 2-5 OH blind and skewb



Yay! My main events! 

Hopefully I can go.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 3, 2018)

I’m assuming this comp fell through or is being moved to a later date? The website should definitely be up by now


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 3, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> I’m assuming this comp fell through or is being moved to a later date? The website should definitely be up by now


Welcome back @weatherman223. How was your trip?

I do not think that the comp has fallen through because (a) I was just talking to AJ the other day and he told me that he is organizing the 1 Body comp with Joel, and (b) I listed my Veterans Day comp much later then this one (there was only 24-27 days before the comp by the time listed it on the website), so I think that even if @Joel2274 does not list the comp until a week or so from now the comp will still happen.

With that being said, I am not positive on if the comp will still happen, so I will leave that for @Joel2274 to say.

Also, I do not see a 2nd annual Veterans Day Open comp happening For one reason AJ said that he is working on organizing a comp a week or so before I was planning on having mine, and also I have still to this day not heard anything from Daniel, so even if AJ did not for some reason have his comp I still could not have mine (unless AJ would delegate it, but he even told me that he will not be available around that time.)

I am a bit sad/annoyed that I cannot host the November comp, especially since I really enjoyed it last year, but I am now hoping to have a January comp, for early to mid January (providing I hear back from Daniel, or AJ can delegate it).


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 3, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Welcome back @weatherman223. How was your trip?
> 
> I do not think that the comp has fallen through because (a) I was just talking to AJ the other day and he told me that he is organizing the c 1 Body comp with Joel, and (b) I listed my Veterans Day comp much later then this one (there was only 24-27 days before the comp by the time listed it on the website), so I think that even if @Joel2274 does not list the comp until a week or so from now the comp will still happen.
> 
> ...



I’m still on it, I just caught a bit of cell service, ha.

That sucks the November comp might not happen, but I’m also not at the same time, November will be busy for my dad who would be out of town right after thanksgiving day.

About early January, Jordan is working on a small Denver comp for early January, so you should also probably wait until March or April.

(At the same time, I would love a nice small in town comp during the spring, my mom said that she would take me to a comp while dad is gone if it’s in town.)


----------



## Joel2274 (Jul 9, 2018)

The website is up now! Setting up registration took an extra few days but everything should be in order now


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 10, 2018)

Awesome. Small chance I can go. Who designed the shirts? They are sweeeet!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 13, 2018)

I doubt Ill go. Goals anyway:

Single/Average/Round

2x2- Sub 2/Sub3/Podium
3x3- Sub 13/Sub 17/ Make 2nd round
4x4- Sub 1/ Sub 1:10/Make finals... Maybe
OH- Sub 30/ Sub 35
Blind- Success
Skewb- Sub 6/ Sub 8/


----------



## Joel2274 (Jul 15, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Awesome. Small chance I can go. Who designed the shirts? They are sweeeet!


I love the shirts too lol. They were designed by a company found by my youth pastor.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 26, 2018)

Good news, no weekend practices! I’ll see later tonight if I can sign up.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool! I can go too!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 6, 2018)

*Goals for Pueblo Open 2018*
3x3 - Sub 15 average sub 13 single
2x2 - Sub 5 average and sub 3 single - Additionally: Lose honorably to @Duncan Bannon
4x4 - Sub 1:00 average and sub 55 single
5x5 - Sub 1:50 average and sub 1:40 single
3x3 OH - Sub 30 average and sub 25 single
3x3 BLD - Sub 2:45 single and possibly get a mean - Additionally: Podium in 3x3 BLD
Skewb - Sub 6 average and sub 4 single - Additionally: Beat @weatherman223 and Podium


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 6, 2018)

Now, here are my goals:

3x3: Sub 12 single, Sub 14 average, make finals as a mid seed.
2x2: Sub SR (1.6) single and a low 4 average, make finals, maybe steal 3rd place.
Also: Watch Duncan win 2 as me and cubeshepherd are left in the dust.
4x4: Sub 55 single (I have 1 at home) and a sub 1:05 average, maybe sub 1.
5x5: All I want is an average.
OH: Sub 22 single and Sub 26 average, try my everloving best to break overall PB and get third place.
BLD: I’m probably going to DNS blind but I guess if you want a goal, rush memo and magically get a sub 7:30 success.

Edit: Skewb: 2 sections, reasonable and ambitious.

Reasonable: Sub 3.8 single and sub 6 average, Podium. 
Ambitious: Sub 3 NR single and sub 5 average, win. A bit ambitious but I think I can do it. Probably not NR.

*also beat cubeshepherd*


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 6, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I doubt Ill go. Goals anyway:
> 
> Single/Average/Round
> 
> ...


Same goals. Only adding this.
Win honorably to @cubeshepherd in 2x2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 17, 2018)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 18, 2018)

Good luck everyone, can’t wait to meet you all there! I’ll most likely be on staff duties most of the day so you might see me around.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 18, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Good luck everyone, can’t wait to meet you all there! I’ll most likely be on staff duties most of the day so you might see me around.


Same to you as well.

I think that I will also be staffing a bit for the day, so I am looking forward to that.



Duncan Bannon said:


> Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


Same to you @Duncan Bannon. Only 12-12 /12 hours away now until I get to the venue


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 19, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I doubt Ill go. Goals anyway:
> 
> Single/Average/Round
> 
> ...


2x2- No, Yes, Yes
3x3 - Yes, Yes, Yes
4x4- Yes, Yes, No
OH - Yes, Yes
Blind - No
Skewb- No, No

I got PB single and average in every event at this comp, not blind if you count that. My favorite comp by far and it was a pleasure to meet @cubeshepherd and @weatherman223. A massive thanks to @Joel2274


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 19, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 2x2- No, Yes, Yes
> 3x3 - Yes, Yes, Yes
> 4x4- Yes, Yes, No
> OH - Yes, Yes
> ...


I am glad that you had a great time at the competition @Duncan Bannon, and great job on getting 3rd in 2x2. Those were some great times and you did great in keeping your calm during both rounds, and all rounds for that matter. It was a really great pleasure to have meet you in person and I look forward to more future competitions with you.

It was great to have meet up with all you Colorado cubers as well. Great job to all in there respective event, and really great job to all the ones that podiumed in there events. Also, great job to @Joel2274 for getting 3rd in 3x3 BLD. That was well deserved and I am happy that you have finally gotten a podium, so well done.


----------

